# 2-1142 JAVA-Entwickler Automotive (m/w)



## Sascha Riethmüller Sys24 (22. Apr 2008)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir suchen für unseren Endkunden aus dem Automotiveumfeld einen JAVA-Entwickler (m/w).

Skills:
- sehr gute Kenntnisse in der Entwicklung von Applikationen mit JAVA / Javascript
- Erfahrung im Automotive-Umfeld
- Erstellung von Spezifikationen / Prüfungen 
- Erfahrung mit Diagnostikgeräten 


Einsatzort/-raum:
Rhein-Main-Gebiet

Einsatzdauer:
01.04.2008 - 6 Monate + Option

Bitten senden Sie uns Ihr Profil im Word-Format (nach Möglichkeit mit Lichtbild) unter Angabe ihres bestmöglichen Stundensatzes. Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Auf unserer Homepage www.systeme24.de finden Sie weitere interessante Projektangebote.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Sascha Riethmüller
Recruiter

Systeme24 IT-Dienstleistungen GmbH
Wallstrasse 1
55122 Mainz
06131-58335-16
bewerbung@systeme24.de


******************************************************************************
HRB 5809, Amtsgericht Mainz, GF Martin Claude , Joachim Sager
Steuernr. 26/667/0315/9, Ust.-Id. Nr. DE 176740474

******************************************************************************

Diese Ausschreibung ist im Sinne der allgemeinen Gleichbehandlung gemäß Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG) in seiner aktuell gültigen Fassung erstellt und zu verstehen. Eventuell strittige Formulierungen beabsichtigen ausdrücklich keine Benachteiligungen.


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

> - sehr gute Kenntnisse in der Entwicklung von Applikationen mit JAVA / Javascript


Darf man fragen, wie es zu so einer seltsamen Konstellation kommt?


----------



## Sascha Riethmüller Sys24 (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

Wenn Sie Interesse an diesem Projekt haben, lassen Sie mir doch bitte ihre Kontaktinformationen zukommen.
Ich kann Ihnen leider auch nicht genau sagen, wie diese Konstellation zustande kommt. Javascript wird wie bekannt normalerweise DHTML eingesetzt. Z.b. Internet oder Intranet.

Es handelt sich hierbei um Anfordungen die unser Endkunden an Berater stellt. Und da wird Java in Verbindung mit Javascript benötigt.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach eine neue Nachricht posten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sascha Riethhmüller


----------

